# Foto-CD beim entwickeln ohne Abzüge



## knulp (3. November 2002)

Hallo liebe Leutchen,
Ich habe dummerweise zu wenig Geld, mir eine Digicam zu kaufen und deswegen hab ich die Bilder für eine Internet-Seite mit einer Analogkamera gemacht. Bei der Entwicklung kann man ja seit neuem angeben, dass man die Bilder auf foto-CD kriegt.
Da hab ich gedacht, ist ja prima, dann brauch ich ja gar keine Digitalkamera.
Dummerweise muss man bei den Fotogeschäften bei uns in der Nähe immer die Abzüge mit bestellen - und die will ich nicht!

Es gibt ja verschieden Fotoentwickler - wo ist es möglich, nur die CD zu bekommen?


----------



## Vitalis (3. November 2002)

Hm, soweit ich gehört habe, ist es nicht viel billiger, wenn Du nur die CD bestellst.


----------



## knulp (3. November 2002)

Doch, das war teurer!
Die doofen frötzen im fotogeschäft haben so richtig abkassiert


----------



## shiver (7. Januar 2003)

naja knulp, die scannen die bilder ja auch ein... und ich glaube fast nicht, dass die nur von den negativen scannen,
glaube eig. die scannen von den papierabzügen... demnach werden die so oder so gebraucht )


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2003)

Naja, wenns ne richtige Photo-CD ist, dann wird jedenfalls unter keinen Umständen von Papier gescannt. Immer Negativ oder Dia. Abzüge werden dafür definitiv keine gebraucht.

Für Scans von Abzügen würde ich übrigens keinen einzigen Cent zahlen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## shiver (7. Januar 2003)

also meine letzte fotocd (übrigens mein einzige!) waren definitiv scans von den abzügen, eben weil staub auf den scans war und ein kratzer genau zu 100% an der gleichen stelle war im scan wie im abzug.. das negativ war kratzerfrei...

aber selbst ist die frau, diese foto cds finde ich ziemlichen ramsch... zumindest die die ich erwischt hatte.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (7. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *also meine letzte fotocd (übrigens mein einzige!) waren definitiv scans von den abzügen.*



Dann war es keine Kodak Photo-CD.
Wenn man dir sowas verkauft hat, dann finde ich das eine echte Sauerei. Hat ja bestimmt doch ein paar Hosenknöpfe gekostet, da sollte man dann auch ne sinnvolle Qualität bekommen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Wobei die Qualität von den Kodak PhotoCDs auch nicht so der letzte Schrei ist...
Aber für Knulp wohl die einzige Möglichkeit.


----------

